# Wire for the cage floor?



## Cluckin'Bunny (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi, 

I am building my own "hutch" and I was wondering what the floor should be made out of? I saw a lot of hutches online that had wire floors where the rabbit would be standing. (There is a tray that pulls out under neath the floor for easy cleaning....? But the rabbit I'm probably getting is litter box trained. 
I'm not sure..... wouldn't that be uncomfortable for the rabbits feet? 
Thanks!
- Cluckin'Bunny


----------



## Hermelin (Feb 17, 2020)

In my country wired floor is forbidden to have in bunny cages and need to be solid floor. I use wood floor but did the mistake of not getting wood that can handle water, even though the whole floor it’s covered with a water resistance paper type. 

The other outdoor bunny have a litter box in his hutch but he have a tray with a blanket on which I can pull out. His floor it’s made of a plastic tray. He’s litter trained and always go on the litter box or in the run. But his cage it’s tiny. 

So I wouldn’t recommend a wired floor. Even with solid floor one of my bunnies manage to get sore paws.


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Feb 17, 2020)

So what kind of floor _should_ I have? Thanks.


----------



## Brie Prsnk (Feb 17, 2020)

Cluckin'Bunny said:


> So what kind of floor _should_ I have? Thanks.


I use fleece but biscuit isnt a chewer so it isnt a problem for me. You could use wood and put a waterproof mat over it.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Feb 17, 2020)

i would use wood as a base flooring but then you could use hay of straw as a base. Maybe a think fleece?


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Feb 17, 2020)

Would wood shavings work?


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Feb 17, 2020)

I think aspen shavings is good but not pine or cedar


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Feb 17, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I think aspen shavings is good but not pine or cedar



Why not? Also, just to let you know the wire that I would be using is this. I still don't think so though....


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Feb 17, 2020)

Half an inch squares, with a rubber coating.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Feb 17, 2020)

And a lot


Cluckin'Bunny said:


> Why not? Also, just to let you know the wire that I would be using is this. I still don't think so though....



I think it’s because of the dust content as rabbits have quite delicate respiratory systems. That wire could maybe work with a small rabbit as long as you have a hard resting spot for it. Like a plank of wood on one end in case it gets tired of the wire. I have a mini Rex (a breed generally prone to sore hocks) and I don’t think he’d be good on wire. A Netherland might be okay but I’ve never put a bunny on wire flooring! But i know many bunny owners who have and have had no problems!

Just wondering have you seen any bunnies you like? Maybe at a shelter or breeder? That way you could maybe make it to your bunnies needs?

Also, I love your chickens! I had chickens growing up! I was a little scared of them but I really like chickens now


----------



## Brie Prsnk (Feb 17, 2020)

Cluckin'Bunny said:


> Would wood shavings work?


If your planning on litter training you should use something other than shavings cause it can confuse the rabbit. If you use shavings in the main area and wood pellets in the litter box then it think it would work.


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Feb 17, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> And a lot
> 
> 
> I think it’s because of the dust content as rabbits have quite delicate respiratory systems. That wire could maybe work with a small rabbit as long as you have a hard resting spot for it. Like a plank of wood on one end in case it gets tired of the wire. I have a mini Rex (a breed generally prone to sore hocks) and I don’t think he’d be good on wire. A Netherland might be okay but I’ve never put a bunny on wire flooring! But i know many bunny owners who have and have had no problems!
> ...



Thanks! I'm glad you like my chickens.  Yes, I was going to adopt a rabbit named Bun Bun but someone got him before I could.  The shelter has a new bunny that I am going to go look at, so hopefully she will be a good fit.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Feb 17, 2020)

Cluckin'Bunny said:


> Thanks! I'm glad you like my chickens.  Yes, I was going to adopt a rabbit named Bun Bun but someone got him before I could.  The shelter has a new bunny that I am going to go look at, so hopefully she will be a good fit.



They might only allow you to get her with another rabbit. I’ve only had single rabbits just because I can’t afford two. But all my rabbits were a little special as to why their was only one. 
My first rabbit who passed away a few months ago was cage aggressive but he ended up being really nice! It took five months and a heck load of bites but we ended up being best friends. Then I adopted a rabbit who had been given up but he died the next day . So we just guessed he was sick, the vet didn’t really have an idea. And now my rabbit, Apollo is a single bunny because he couldn’t bond, but he’s really sweet too. So the ‘bad’ bunnies aren’t bad they just need a little love! It would be best to get two bunnies but if you only really want one, you may end up getting one with ‘problems’. I don’t want to scare you! All rabbits are absolutely great and this is my experience. That shelter may allow single rabbits to go!


----------



## Preitler (Feb 17, 2020)

Wire floors are not as bad as their reputation, I think they got that from the discussion about mass chicken farming in cages, wire cage became a synonym for animal cruelty. Took me some time to realize that wire is actually better than solid wood floor (there are excemptions, like Rex or very large rabbits), I think the most used is 1/2"x1", with pretty thick wire. But over here it gets people with no clue screaming *sigh*. I settled for a slatted floor, about 1 1/2" boards with 1/2" gap. I can take out the slatted panels for cleaning, and at the new hutch there will be a lot of space underneath for the bins, I made the mistake of leaving not enough vertical space for the trays in the last hutch I made, not so easy to clean when twigs get stuck in the floor and block the tray.
The picture is from the old hutch, the new one has some improvements.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Feb 17, 2020)

I use a concrete floor with puzzle mats because Theo doesn't chew them. Some rabbits will chew them so they would not be an option.


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 17, 2020)

So does that mean you've decided against indoor housing?
If so, there is a thread showing appropriate outdoor housing ideas.


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm not sure.


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Feb 17, 2020)

My rabbit is outdoors because my parents are against indoor animals. If you have any questions about outdoor housing let me know! I personally think that rabbits are indoor/outdoor animals. I think that all rabbits should have the freedom to breathe fresh air and eat soft grass. Outdoor rabbits will sometimes be neglected but if you really love the rabbit I don't think that you will neglect it.


----------



## helena (Feb 17, 2020)

Someone mentioned wood shavings.....The reason animals shouldn't have pine or cedar shavings is because it emits chemicals when the animal urinates on it. It really is awful. I used to have hamsters and i found out then and due to research.


----------



## Apollo’s Slave (Feb 17, 2020)

helena said:


> Someone mentioned wood shavings.....The reason animals shouldn't have pine or cedar shavings is because it emits chemicals when the animal urinates on it. It really is awful. I used to have hamsters and i found out then and due to research.



Thanks! I couldn’t remember the reason and couldn’t find it when I googled it! I’ll have to remember that in case that comes up again


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 17, 2020)

^ Yes. Phenols are emitted from the shaving which can damage their respiratory system. Aspen shavings are considered safe and so are kiln-dried pine. Cedar is never safe. Pine that is not kiln-dried is not safe. 

Having any_ loose_ bedding anywhere other than the litter box can confuse bunny as to where he should go potty.


----------



## BunBun71 (Feb 17, 2020)

Hermelin said:


> In my country wired floor is forbidden to have in bunny cages and need to be solid floor. I use wood floor but did the mistake of not getting wood that can handle water, even though the whole floor it’s covered with a water resistance paper type.
> 
> The other outdoor bunny have a litter box in his hutch but he have a tray with a blanket on which I can pull out. His floor it’s made of a plastic tray. He’s litter trained and always go on the litter box or in the run. But his cage it’s tiny.
> 
> So I wouldn’t recommend a wired floor. Even with solid floor one of my bunnies manage to get sore paws.


I love your avatar, @Hermelin!


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks guys! Very good information!


----------



## Julie&Bunnies (Feb 18, 2020)

Wire floors can be good if the correct wire is used and an alternative material resting area is also provided. Not so good if inappropriate materials are used and/or the rabbit has no place to go for relief from the wire.

Best is 12 gauge galvanized after weld rabbit wire. If you can't get it, 14 gauge works in a pinch but is less durable over time.
Always provide a piece of plywood, an EZ Floor mat, or some other place for the bunny to get off the wire if they choose.
Don't use chicken wire, lightweight hardware cloth or anything that the bunny"s foot could get caught in.


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Feb 18, 2020)

Yes, thank you @Julie&Bunnies


----------



## Eve84 (Feb 18, 2020)

I personally would not use wire. I would use a plastic bars.


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Feb 18, 2020)

@Eve84 - Why?


----------



## Donna Standar (Feb 18, 2020)

Apollo’s Slave said:


> I think aspen shavings is good but not pine or cedar


Pine is ok as long as it's kiln dried.


----------



## Eve84 (Feb 19, 2020)

Cluckin'Bunny said:


> @Eve84 - Why?



I’m not sure but I think wire is quite sharp and it would hurt their feet maybe also it wouldn’t be comfortable for them to sit or stand on it or even lying - that’s just my thought.


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Feb 19, 2020)

Ok.


----------



## Pumpkin (Feb 19, 2020)

My bunny is housed indoors so I wouldn't know, but I do know that wire bottom cages can hurt your bunny's feet. The only reason wire bottom cages were used, is because the bunnies weren't litter trained so the poop and pee fell right through their cage and into a tray underneath so the bunnies weren't living in their poop and for an easy cleanup. But if your bunny is litter trained, then you don't need wires on the bottom. If you do put wire on the bottom, put something else on top so it doesn't hurt your bunny's feet.


----------



## Donna Standar (Feb 19, 2020)

My buns are inside and the floor is tiled, but the upper floor is wood. Wire can give them very sore feet. Also my buns are litter trained , and it's so much cleaner


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Feb 19, 2020)

Yes, thank you. I'm planning to get already litter trained bunnies (hopefully).


----------



## Donna Standar (Feb 19, 2020)

Thats grea


Cluckin'Bunny said:


> Yes, thank you. I'm planning to get already litter trained bunnies (hopefully).


That's great...easier for both of you. My baby bunny has been litter trained since 8 weeks old. Followed the mom's habit, so much easier..good luck


----------



## Cluckin'Bunny (Feb 20, 2020)

Thanks @Donna Standar


----------

